# California



## jhodgdon (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey brothers I know this is a Texan Mason forum but there is a California edition lacking in the app store  This is a great forum and I'm enjoying myself already. Glad to meet you all!

Joe Hodgdon
Reading Lodge #254
Redding, CA


----------



## Benton (Jan 23, 2011)

Good to have you! It make be geared towards Texas Masons, but Masons from all regular jurisdiction are more than welcome! Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 23, 2011)

Brother Joe,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!!

I am sure that although our site is "Texas" based you will find plenty of information available and useful to you even in California! I know that there are several Brothers here that are members of the GLoCA that participate in our discussions, one of them hails from Humboldt, CA.

I really hope that you make yourself at home with us here at Masons of Texas!!!


----------



## blackbeard (Jan 23, 2011)

i would be the one from humboldt county.....and i find tons of useful info here!  welcome aboard


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 23, 2011)

Good to have you with us Brother Joe. We've brethren from the world over on these boards. I personally make it a habit to check out the goings on in Pennsylvania and the Grand Lodge of England often with a sprinkling of other jurisdictions as well, including the great state of California.

Here's one you and blackbeard probably need to know. Your Grand Master attended our grand lodge last December and commited that he hadn't seen so many cowboy hats at a lodge meeting in his life. Not sure he saw the pair of red boots or even the pair of bright blue boots hanging around in the lobby area. 

Anyway, good to have you aboard.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to have you Brother!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bro. Joe!


----------



## Nate C. (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome. The brethren at Old West 813 in Newhall CA once had a similar website called goldenstatemasons.com, but I fear it has gone offline.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 5, 2011)

im late but welcome my brother.


----------



## blackbeard (Feb 25, 2011)

it was great to meet you in person at work the other day!  hope to see you again, and if you're ever here on a thurs. night would be great to have you visit our lodge


----------



## jhodgdon (Feb 26, 2011)

blackbeard said:
			
		

> it was great to meet you in person at work the other day!  hope to see you again, and if you're ever here on a thurs. night would be great to have you visit our lodge



Hey you too man! I would love to visit your lodge sometime. See you soon!


----------



## Ed Nelson (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello Redding California from a brother from Orland, CA!
Ed


(I know it's an old thread, but it's cool to see someone from my area!)


----------

